# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Lẩu cá hú gần ga Sài Gòn - Quán lẩu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Khu vực đông đảo các quán nhậu chằng chịt đi từ cổng qua hòa hưng hướng lên phía vòng xoay dân chủ ,các bạn sẽ bắt gặp quán lẩu cá lề đường phía bên phải.với đủ loại món nhắm nhưng theo lời khuyên chúng ta chỉ nên ăn lẩu cá vì mấy món kia không ngon lắm

Giá cả :Lẩu nhỏ 40n

            Lẩu Lớn 60n

các món ăn khác :giá từ 15n-35n

Rượu:10n/1 xị

Bia:giao động từ 9N-23N (tùy loại)

thức uống khác :từ 8-10N

Địa chỉ: Ga Hòa Hưng - Quận 3 - TP.HCM

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Lẩu Cá gần Ga Sài Gòn_


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn - cac quan an o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon_

----------


## thuty

Giá cả chuẩn xác không đấy, sao rẻ quá vậy

----------

